# Finally Made it Here to Stay Including the Pooch



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Well, We FINALLY made it back to the Philippines on our Covid delayed move and hopefully are here to stay, although kept our house in WA state just in case. Intent is to stay since most of our family is Here and we need to save real $ for our son later in case he has problems as adult with some level of ASD. Also made it here with our 55 lbs Goldendoodle That was quite the drill Before departing, yet quite simple upon arrival since had my ducks in a row for the pooch documents. Note ya gotta work through Both US (or home country) and Philippine governments to get both the Export permit and the more obvious RP Import permit. Ironically, the level of customer service and help I got from RP's BAI was Much better than what I got from my own govt and USDA, and BAI responded to emails and expedited my request for permit application processing when got to crunch time. Process is a bit stressful since the windows working within on US side are slim (10 days ain't much when ya got a whole lot to get done and multiple Vet visits and numerous online applications.) Then there was the dealings with PAL since we chose the only airline flying direct to lessen dog stress on her first ever flight....gotta request on line for pet to travel and within certain time limit....Ironically, it was not until the 4th time talking to them that Anyone there said I had to do this special email request to their unusual email address for that purpose. All the others before said essentially, "It's fine sir. Just show up at the airport with required paperwork."....Nope! All in all, total cost to us was probably $1500 for vet, new vaccines/boosters and flying oversized cargo costs, but using as pet relocation service door to door would've been $5,000! Nope! Anyway, if anyone has any questions on the process for pet transport, just message me and be glad to help best I can. 

We are working on locking down a permanent location for after the Holidays with family here in Caloocan City, with eyes on Dumaguete since Silliman K-12 has program we need for kiddo and lots of expats for me to talk to, and also on Antipolo and Santa Rosa areas up here which have schools we need as well. Will be checking the later two while here before heading to Duma to compare. Anyway, Look forward to meeting some folks on this site some point. Cheers and Merry Christmas!


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Glad to have you back in-country. Good luck finding a spot to settle in.

Fred


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Best wishes on your new adventure.
We raised our kids in the Philippine's and i have zero regrets.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Best of luck to you sir.  

(Wise man keeping property 'back home'...IMHO. )


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Welcome back Nick, enjoy.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

